# any ice reports after the rain?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

any ice observations or notes about what the rain and warm weather did to the ice would be appreciated. hopefully it didnt do too much damage. I have one day left (today) of the freinds/family holiday visiting, then im out the gate (hopefully)

thanks!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hardwater.. just went out to the pond i fished thursday with (swone) and (jiggen4eyes) and the first foot is open.. do a little jump and your safe lol the ice was as good if not better than thursday.. dont ask me?? but it was slick i will say that!!! i walked out to the holes we fished and never made a sound and tried kicking the holes we drilled and they were solid


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Not that it's the same for anywhere else. The rain didn't effect Lake Rockwell much, can't see any open water.........Mark


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

the small lake here by our house had standing water on it after all the rain looks like today though it was nice and solid wonder how indian is it had more on it than this lake did


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick nd I just got back from checking(Saturday 12/26)...

PALM RD.- Nick checked a pre-drilled hole out there and there was a good 4 inches of ice still. There was no water on top of the ice, though the edge had some water near it from the rain run-off.

OLD STATE PARK - There were 2 guys walking out when we got there. One said there was 2 1/2 to 3 inches. He was out near the channel on some spooky looking stuff. Too thin for me... at least out by the channel. No water on top of the ice.

Nick and I are hitting Palm Rd Sunday morning between 7:30 and 8AM... Going to give it a shot.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

And one from Congress Lake Rd.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats really great to hear...i will be checking tomorrow....hopefully fishing too.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Carl..........thanks for the pic's and info............jON sR.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice pics Carl. Seems like a better indicator though would be for Nick to take pics of you on the ice rather than you of him.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't you just love it when guys throw rocks on the ice to see if it's safe enough to walk on................Mark


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Was out scouting this morning after I slept in on accident. Headed west to Oberlin,Wellington,New London..... Only ice was on Findley State Park, back waters had up to 3+ with the edges being in the 1" range. The cold weather looks good but far from great, the lakes that have ice now will be good, but the wide open lakes are in trouble if the temps rise as that are predicted in the 2 week. Time will tell and just hoping for the best. I'll be on ice Tuesday but not on the ice I want to be on.....


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

ProAngler said:


> Was out scouting this morning after I slept in on accident. Headed west to Oberlin,Wellington,New London..... Only ice was on Findley State Park, back waters had up to 3+ with the edges being in the 1" range. The cold weather looks good but far from great, the lakes that have ice now will be good, but the wide open lakes are in trouble if the temps rise as that are predicted in the 2 week. Time will tell and just hoping for the best. I'll be on ice Tuesday but not on the ice I want to be on.....


Only thing I've heard for the long term is 39 for New Years Eve with a chance of snow.

Everything else is pointed toward highs in the upper 20's to low 30's. with lows around 20 to upper teens.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sunday, 12/27 5:00PM Observations

*Nimisila:* 100% Ice Covered
Miner's Bay: No Activity, Didnt even drill any test holes. UNSAFE

*Portage Lakes:*
Old State Park: 3 guys on the ice, 3-4" Ice. *THIN AREAS NEAR THE CHANNEL*


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Perchy101 said:


> Only thing I've heard for the long term is 39 for New Years Eve with a chance of snow.
> 
> Everything else is pointed toward highs in the upper 20's to low 30's. with lows around 20 to upper teens.


3 days in the upper 40's and rain for the 2 week through accuweather, this week looks good, but the lakes I looked at won't be fishable anytime this week.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

ProAngler said:


> 3 days in the upper 40's and rain for the 2 week through accuweather, this week looks good, but the lakes I looked at won't be fishable anytime this week.


Ahh, I don't much attention to that two week forecast. The 10 day is hard enough to do, let alone 15 days.

Once that time hits, we will see what the outcome is.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hit a pond this afternoon...saw anywhere from 2" to about 3"....real nice, hard black ice....just not quite enough of it...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

caught one real nice gill....everything else was really small. cool pic huh?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

went to north yesterday. had about 3 to 4in of good ice. the edges where soft though. had to take a real big step to get on.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Where did you get on..... hanicap area or State Mill Rd Boat Launch?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

fished right off the handicap area. and we across the other side of the parking lot across from mandas. but it wasnt as thick over there.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

bassmastermjb said:


> Don't you just love it when guys throw rocks on the ice to see if it's safe enough to walk on................Mark


Yep , ....I guess if it will hold a 3 pound rock that means its safe 


Thats a nice way to bust the ice up and make it start over from the beginning tho.


----------

